# Searching



## JHS (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been searching to figure out what the baby blue crystals were in the bottom of the crockpot.the solution was from a stock pot.
my young grand daughter took one look and solved the problem.
she said,grandpa its smurf poop.
it's as good as any answer i found in the search box.
i'll go with that.
lol
john


----------



## Geo (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## JHS (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Geo,
i did find some pictures.looks closer to the second picture,but it is a lighter blue.
i really just posted the comment,because i got quite a laugh out of it.
john


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 13, 2013)

Forever known as Smurf Poop...

LaserSteve's website has a much better search function for the forum. I was using AP and when it gets too much copper in, produces an aqua blue paste...
Copper(I) paste because it was in the solution with that consistancy. AP Problems showed 0 results in the forum search so I went to his site and typed same. 2nd post was greenish substance. It was a very old post but said Hello copper(1) add more HCL and it will change. The posts from the past cover everything and anything just about and shows why some of the long term people here are hard nosed about answering the same questions. They used to be so helpful and nice... But after the hundredth time with the same question, it gets old fast.

B.S.
Smurf Poop....


----------



## JHS (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi B.S.
It wasen;t actually a question,it is in bar & grill.it was just to post grand daughter's comment.
john


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes I understand and is comical to say the least and thanks for sharing.

I come on the forum every chance I get to read new posts. What you added is great but can leave an unanswered question as was answered. I simply wanted to add LaserSteve's web site has a better search for here. 

It's little tid bits that this which always helps everyone. And can be found everywhere. 

Like backing up and using the zoom function on the camera to get a clearer picture for close ups.

B.S.
Appologies if I was wrong in adding.


----------



## JHS (Sep 13, 2013)

B.S. 
No Appologies needed,it,s good that you posted that information.
john


----------



## Geo (Sep 13, 2013)

actually Billy, copper(I) chloride is white. it looks green, blue-green because of the liquid copper chloride solution mixed in with it. the paste is still crystals but much smaller than copper(II) chloride crystals. 
from wiki : Copper(I) chloride, commonly called cuprous chloride, is the lower chloride of copper, with the formula CuCl. The substance is a white solid sparingly soluble in water, but very soluble in concentrated hydrochloric acid. Impure samples appear green due to the presence of copper(II) chloride. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copper(I)_chloride 
you may have to copy and paste the link.


----------



## butcher (Sep 13, 2013)

I guess the pretty bright blue copper sulfate could also be from them little Smurfs.


----------



## MGH (Sep 13, 2013)

Hopefully this isn't over the line...


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 14, 2013)

butcher said:


> I guess the pretty bright blue copper sulfate could also be from them little Smurfs.




Actually copper sulfate is only blue from the water of crystallization that it contains. If you heat it to drive that water off I believe it turns white also?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Sep 14, 2013)

So... Smurf poop comes from the water they drink being downstream from a massive cuprous chloride spill. Poor little guys. I wonder if the Gov. refused to issue funding for the clean up.

Thanks GEO. You are what teachers are made of.

B.S.
... Even The Smurf's aren't safe... From babies!


----------

